# why the color doesn't look bright (vivid) on DIY-DTG printer?



## 23rd (Jul 15, 2011)

hi all.., i'm a new member here.. sorry if my english was not good 

i'm considering to buy a DTG printer at this time. i received a sample of black t-shirt from the DIY-DTG here in my country.
why does the result of DTG printing on black t-shirt doesn't look bright or vivid like i saw from the anajet or brother DTG printer on youtube?
is anyone know how to make the color contrast on the black t-shirt? what does it effected from? i.e. from pre-treatment session, from the inks, or from the DTG printer?
and why did the fabric cotton goes up after i washed it once? is anyone know how to solved it?

thanks 

best regards,
Dee


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hard to say without knowing the steps the DIY user did. It could be (s)he used the Epson driver and does not have the correct ICC profiles for the ink being used. In dtg printing, we apply more ink than what you would put on a piece of paper. A RIP might resolve this issue. Could also have something to do with the ink used, pretreatment application and how the garment was cured. A lot of DIY users are using an Epson printer that many of the dtg manufacturers use (except for Brother, Kornit and a few others).

Good luck with your research!

Mark


----------



## 23rd (Jul 15, 2011)

DAGuide said:


> Hard to say without knowing the steps the DIY user did. It could be (s)he used the Epson driver and does not have the correct ICC profiles for the ink being used. In dtg printing, we apply more ink than what you would put on a piece of paper. A RIP might resolve this issue. Could also have something to do with the ink used, pretreatment application and how the garment was cured. A lot of DIY users are using an Epson printer that many of the dtg manufacturers use (except for Brother, Kornit and a few others).
> 
> Good luck with your research!
> 
> Mark


thanks for ur explanation Mark 

to get the best result, can u tell me how to applying the pre-treatment correctly? is there any special technique?

best regards,
Dee


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, I am not sure if you can get more than 5 people to agree on the "recommended" way to pretreat a garment for use on an Epson-based dtg printer. Do some searches for pretreat, pretreatment and pretreating on this forum and you will see several different recommendations.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

If you post a picture of the artwork and your final print we might be able to identify what could be wrong. Sometimes it's related to pre-treat, other times profiles.


----------



## 23rd (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks for your explanation  i'm still learning how to apply the correct pre-treatment process from this forum.. maybe i can get more practice in the future..

but i still wondering how to solve the problem when the fabric cotton goes up after i washed it? the colors becoming more blur than before 


Best Regards,
Dee


----------

